# Flight hazard



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I take Robin out for romps, and keep a close eye on him. Now, he's figured out that HE can go under the hedgerows and walls of shrub, but I CAN'T.

So, to extend playtime, he'll duck under the shrubs til he deigns to come out. He's doing it every time, now. I don't always have time to wait for him to come out, and I'm afraid-being a cat-he might run off.

I haven't taken him out for 2 days, and he REALLY wants to go out and play, get his exercise...  Trust a cat to throw you a curveball...


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I bought my cat a harness and a cable spool to do the same thing but never did because of fear that **** either run outside or cry cry cry by the door to go for walks which I cannot stand


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

To drain off some of his energy, try doing a minimum of two exercise sessions/day for 15-20 mins. with interactive toy such as "Da Bird". Really get him to run around, jumping on and off furniture, a bed, etc. Let him catch the bird from time to time, followed by treats or a meal. I take mine out when the weather's good in a pet stroller and they love to see all the sights and it gives them a sense of patrolling a territory, but they're zipped in and are safe from dogs, rambunctious children. I guess it might depend on your personality, but my hubby won't walk the cats in a stroller--go figure? He doesn't play with them much either, but enjoys their affection as lap warmers. I've tried harnesses before, but mostly following the cat around where it wants to go, and I did have a cat wriggle out of a harness one time when he got spooked by something outside. So I vowed I wouldn't do that again; I find the stroller a good alternative. We have sunny south-facing widows where they spent a lot of their time basking, and looking out on a garden patio where they can see birds and squirrels and the occasional visit by a neighbor cat. If you have sunny windows, suggest you add a shelf underneath if the sills are narrow. We all like to have happy cats, but safe ones as well, and as someone who has experienced a nasty dog attack on an old cat that died shortly after, my cats are strictly indoor now.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input! Robin does have a leash... Y'know, it HAS been a while since I've had a rollicking play session with im...


----------

